# Doctor Who



## Hamalas (Nov 25, 2013)

So I have to confess, that my entire family is Whovian. After watching the 50th anniversary episode on Saturday, I was wondering if there are more Doctor Who fans on the PB. Any takers?


----------



## JM (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been trying to figure out where to start in the series...I grabbed season 1 from 2005 to start. Not sure if it's my cup of tea yet but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 25, 2013)

Who is on first.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been a fan since I was 10 years old, way back in 1983.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 25, 2013)

JM said:


> I've been trying to figure out where to start in the series...I grabbed season 1 from 2005 to start. Not sure if it's my cup of tea yet but I'll give it a try.



It is a great show, but the first few seasons can be a bit cheesy and the writing is uneven. It really takes off starting with the Fifth season. If you don't get into it in the first season, then you're best bet may be to skip to the Fifth and then go back later.


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2013)

I watched many of the ones with the third doctor, quit watching when number 4 appeared. I tried to watch some of the shows on Saturday, but I probably won't stay with it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2013)

JM said:


> season 1 from 2005 to start



????? Season 1 was back in the 1960s. - Black and white with some really bad special effects back then.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Nov 25, 2013)

I watched the first season on Amazon Prime. I haven't been excited about watching the subsequent seasons, due to the many faces of the Doctor.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 25, 2013)

JM said:


> I've been trying to figure out where to start in the series...I grabbed season 1 from 2005 to start. Not sure if it's my cup of tea yet but I'll give it a try.



2005 was not the first season.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 25, 2013)

A fun show. Haven't seen much of the 2k+ ones but was a raving 4th and 5th doctor fan back in the day.


----------



## JM (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry, SERIES one....2005. SERIES 1 started in 2005. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 25, 2013)

I just watched the very first episode of the original 1963 version. I"m planning on running the gauntlet through all of them. Got tired of DS9 and the irritating Ferengi.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Nov 25, 2013)

I first started watching when the 3rd and 4th doctors were on. Over the following years it was hit and miss until the 9th doctor and I have been watching pretty much since. Being from the UK, it was pretty much mandatory watching as far as I could tell.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 25, 2013)

I initially enjoyed the rebooted series, but I found the entire Matt Smith series to be irritating and stopped watching after a couple episodes. I feel like it got too preachy (normalizing homosexuality, which existed in the entire reboot) and too interconnected (every episode needed to be a part of an arc even when the arc contradicted previous story lines).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe this will answer your inquiry. Until this evening, this was may banner photo on Facebook:


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 26, 2013)

Just got home from seeing the Anniversary special in the theater. Wrote with my Tardis cookie jar on my desk next to me.


----------



## Piano Hero (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm a big fan of every NewWho season up until this latest one. I haven't seen any episodes from the last season, so a few things about the 50th Anniversary episode confused me (I had no idea who John Hurt's character was supposed to be, until I did a bit of research). But pre-Clara, I love it.


----------



## ReformedBaptist (Nov 26, 2013)

Spoilers!! Lol


----------



## jambo (Nov 26, 2013)

I remember watching the very first episode the day after Kennedy was killed. The following week the BBC repeated the episode and showed the 2nd episode straight after. From at point on after Dr Who finished I always hoped they would then show another straight after, which of course they never did.

I remember William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton and Jon Pertwee very well. When Tom Baker became the new doctor I was that bit older and had other things to do on Saturday nights I just drifted away and haven't even seen it since.

Like most children we were all scared of the Daleks which amazes me now. How could you have been frightened of something that couldn't go upstairs, only had one eye so as long as you were behind it or to the side you were ok. In the innocence of childhood and the special effects of those days, these things didn't even occur to you.


----------



## JP Wallace (Nov 26, 2013)

jambo said:


> I remember William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton and Jon Pertwee very well.



John Pertwee was my first doctor! Though I have hardly ever watched it much - my older kids started to watch last year so I started again- I must admit I rather like it.


----------



## iainduguid (Nov 26, 2013)

JP Wallace said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > I remember William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton and Jon Pertwee very well.
> ...



Reformed Trivia Note:
I had the privilege of staying last year with Mark Troughton, son of the second doctor, who is the pastor of York Evangelical Church in England. They have a fine ministry there.


----------



## JP Wallace (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a great bit of trivia Iain!


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

I am not a fan of Dr. Who. As a matter of fact it drives me nuts. I just can't get into it. All four of my kids are big fans, but I honestly don't get it. They have Dr. Who shirts, sonic screw drivers, etc. 

TV puts me to sleep...literally.


----------



## Philip (Nov 26, 2013)

I've seen most of the rebooted series. I want to watch more of the classic, though. Particularly with Puddglegl . . . I mean Tom Baker.


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess I am indeed a Whovian. I started on the new series (2005) but went back and watched all of the 4th, 5th, 6th, and 7th doctors and most of the first.

I really liked Eccleston. I'm always surprised that more people didn't like him, he was edgy with a dark side, and always putting on a smiling face even when it was clear he was hiding much of his past. I enjoyed the dynamic nature Tenant had but his pacifism really started to grate on me (I mean, the Master, has destroyed planets, killed millions, and is doing the same with Earth, and the Doctor is conflicted as to whether he should shoot him and save the planet?).

Matt Smith was enjoyable, but Moffat's direction was really hit and miss. I loved his original "Blink" episode but for season arcs it just really fell flat. There were a couple of cool ideas but mostly it just wasn't well done and even more cheesy than usual.

I don't watch Dr Who for quality Sci-fi though, that's for sure! 

Of the older doctors I really liked Tom Baker and actually really liked Colin Baker as well, though I understand most people hate him. He was snobby, for sure, but pretty brilliant.

For companions I (yes) enjoyed Rose, but Donna Noble was probably one of my favourite ones. I also liked Rory a lot (especially his loyalty) but Amy's morals were pretty bad. The whole River Song thing was ridiculous. 

I've not seen the latest season or the 50th anniversary special. Will get to it eventually.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 26, 2013)

At the risk of being tarred & feathered --- or having someone "Let me Google that for you" ...what's the show about? I've never seen it, but I hear a lot about it.


...............Never mind. I just Googled it for myself. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2013)

nicnap said:


> Never mind. I just Googled it for myself. Not my cup of tea.


Ha yes, it's pure fluff and not quality Sci-fi for sure. I don't think I've ever recommended it to someone, but I have enjoyed much of it.

...then again, I also enjoy the old Batman show from the 60s...


----------



## Philip (Nov 26, 2013)

Logan said:


> Ha yes, it's pure fluff and not quality Sci-fi for sure.



I don't know: there are episodes which I would rank with the best sci-fi. _Blink_, _The Empty Child_/_Doctor Dances_ two-parter, _The Impossible Planet_, _Silence in the Library_, or _Planet of the Ood_. That's just some of the best stuff I've seen. Sure there's a ton of cheesiness (as soon as you hear the voice of a Dalek, you know it's about to be fun) but the character-driven plots and dialogue of the Davies/Moffat era is up there with the best sci-fi. Certainly better than Asimov.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 26, 2013)

Philip said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Ha yes, it's pure fluff and not quality Sci-fi for sure.
> ...



Let's not forget _Asylum of the Daleks_!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 26, 2013)

Hamalas said:


> Let's not forget _Asylum of the Daleks_!




"Where'd you get the milk?"


----------



## jambo (Nov 26, 2013)

iainduguid said:


> Reformed Trivia Note:
> I had the privilege of staying last year with Mark Troughton, son of the second doctor, who is the pastor of York Evangelical Church in England. They have a fine ministry there.



Fascinating.


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2013)

jambo said:


> Fascinating.



Would you like a Jelly Baby?


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2013)

Philip said:


> I don't know: there are episodes which I would rank with the best sci-fi.



I'm a fan of Stargate SG-1, and in comparison I'd much rather watch that show than Doctor Who, though I did enjoy the episodes you listed and many more. I've not seen much of Battlestar Galactica (recent series) but I've heard it's pretty top-notch.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 27, 2013)

Edward said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > season 1 from 2005 to start
> ...



I am not a fan because of that....well maybe not becaue I love Star Trek since the start and those effects were cheesy par exellance.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 27, 2013)

Back in the 80's I found Dr. Who. I have been a sci-fi fan since I was 4 and quickly took to Doctor Who. I was a member of fan clubs and even went to a number of conventions where I saw Patrick Troughton, Jon Pertwee and Colin Baker among others. Even back then, before I was a Christian, there was something about that bothered me: it's atheism. Look at the Face of Evil (Tom Baker's 3rd season) where the doctor talks about "religious-gobbledy gook." There are other episodes I could name that are decidedly hostile to religion. In the new Who it has gotten worse. The 10th Doctor once he didn't believe in God but he did believe in Rose (his companion).

Atheism - Tardis Data Core, the Doctor Who Wiki 

With the single exception of Babylon 5, most sci-fi programs of the 30 or 40 years seem hostile, even mocking of religion. I love sci-fi but I find I can't watch it anymore. It's just not fun.


----------



## JM (Nov 30, 2013)

Three episodes down, I enjoy them so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

